
MonkMed-What the world needs now - susieq
My story is about an innovative young company called MonkMed who are a small business with a &#x27;whole lotta love&#x27;. MonkMed are changing lives for the for the better &#x27;right now&#x27; not &#x27;some time in the future&#x27; by helping sick patients to access affordable medicines.I first encountered Tim from on Twitter while researching the new anti-viral medicines (DDAs) and engaged him in a long 2 hour chat. I&#x27;d read that licensed generic meds were being manufactured in India for around $1000 a treatment not per pill. Tim told me MonkMed wanted to help the millions without access to the medicines and wanted to do it properly with prescriptions, Dr support, legally (it&#x27;s legal to import 3 months worth of life-saving medicines into many countries for personal use) and good communication. They were on a mission. I decided to trust them. It was the right decision.
This is a long story and a learning curve for all involved, but it has a happy ending. MonkMed joined forces with another innovative maverick, a Dr from Australia called James Freeman of &#x27;Fix HepC&#x27; who was working along the same lines, this brave and brilliant pair have now helped thousands of patients world-wide access Indian generic forms of the life-saving medicines via the official Redemption Trials. Many are now cured and many more on treatment and getting cured. Parents, grand-parents, most baby-boomers I would guess average age 55 who have contributed to society and have been devastated to discover they have this virus usually many years after infection (it develops slowly). Now these people have hope and a gift of life, is a gift of love.
I have talked to Tim from MonkMed nearly every day of my life since December15, the caring attitude of him, his staff and the Drs who they work with is something special. Their efficiency and communication is faultless and their compassion is real.
======
susieq
" What the world needs now ..is love, sweet love" ...

Some people reading may remember that classic song by Bacharach/David but for
many people of a certain age this means much more as many are sick and dying
from the Hepatitis C virus. A heavy opener I know but this is fact and baby-
boomers are most at risk from this virus,

The crazy thing is that there are new treatments that can cure almost everyone
of this condition that untreated can lead to a nasty death by liver failure
and cancer but many people around the world cannot access these medicines due
to the extortionate cost, around $1,000 per pill in the USA. Insurance cos and
health authorities are being forced to restrict treatment only to the very
sickest with severe disease while the rest wait in limbo as their health
deteriorates to danger level. Apart from the moral issue this is not remotely
cost-effective, causing transplants and end stage liver disease. How can it be
in such wealthy countries like the 'USA/UK? Aren't we supposed to be
civilized? The anxiety of waiting to see if you can get treated, requests and
refusals to insurance cos and health commissioners, always waiting ...for the
new medicines to be approved, the next medical appointment that it may offer
hope, reading & researching, meeting others some who are very sick while the
rest of us head that way and some we lose way too young.

------
ingeca
Monkmed is a source of live.

in my country access to medical consultations is not available to everyone.
when we had lost all hope, help came from a modest website with great promise.
Communication was smooth, the interest was sincere, diligent efforts and
finally succeeded in his mission. place effective medical treatment for my
deadly disease on my door. they took care of all medical, legal and customs
details, so I just worry me to recover. Today, me and four other people, thank
monkmed to improve our lives by helping us eradicate this disease and we want
this number grows up in our country and the world. Thanks

------
sandraflood
A "whole lotta of love" is an understatement! The world needs more people like
Tim and his Monkmed team. When my own country failed in giving me the
treatment to cure my HepC the efforts of Dr. Freeman, Tim and Monkmed did
not.Tim held my hand throughout the process which was just what I needed. I am
forever indebted to Tim and Monkmed for giving me the gift of a cure to live a
normal life.

------
debs
Susieq said "their efficacy and communication is faultless and their
compassion is real." I can vouch for that! Their mission is to get affordable
generic medicines that cure hepatitis C to those who need them. I was one of
those people. They are so committed to what they do. In a world driven by
greed and exploitation, Monkmed are one of the good guys.

